

Ask HN: Review my startup VoxBox - voxboxapp

Hi All,<p>I've finally launched my Musical sketch pad mobile app VoxBox which makes recording, overdubbing and sharing really easy from your iOS or Android Device. This is perfect for singers, songwriters, beat makers,  rappers or anyone else working on music. I would love to get your thoughts and feedback to help improve the app!<p>For iOS, download it now at:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/voxbox/id577930478?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>For Android, download it now at:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voxbox.voxbox<p>Thanks!
======
kilian
Very easy to use! I would love an upload-to-soundcloud function as well as
non-destructive dubbing (and the ability to remove and redo bad dubs).

Some sort of visual representation of the soundwave, like the soundcloud-app
does, is also incredibly useful to get a general idea of what you just
recorded.

~~~
voxboxapp
Thank Kilian! Will address your feedback. FYI, you can remove bad dubs by
clicking on My Recordings and selecting one or more dubs and hit delete. You
can also delete any tracks in My Box by swiping and then deleting.

~~~
steve120818
Easy to use.. Less learning curve.

------
mnicole
Good to see more music apps! I assume this isn't the first time you've been
asked this, but how does this differ from <http://loopyapp.com/>? I've been
using Loopy for awhile and love how intuitive it [generally] is but I do wish
there were some more features on top of just the recording/basic editing
tools.

